# Work Sharp - Tool Bar Attachment >>> HELP! <<<



## OhioJohn (Dec 29, 2017)

As you may have noticed, Darex, makers of the Work Sharp have discontinued the WSSA0002601 Tool Bar Attachment. My guess is Tormek sued them for capitalizing on Tormek's tool innovations to sell Work Sharp units.

I love my WS and want to implement the Tool Bar Attachment, in principle at least. I am Home Depot / McMaster Carr'ing a solution similar to the Stump Nubs solution. I will post pictures when done.

I have found the WS Tool Bar user manual on the internet, so I am 90% there. What I need are the Tool Stick Out (TSO) dimensions and the Bar Height (H) dimensions.

I am hoping to find someone who has the Tool Bar Attachment, and is willing to put some calipers on it to accurately measure the three bar height and the two TSO dimensions?










Thank you in advance!


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I have one of those. I need to find it and then see if I can get you some dimensions.


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

TSO B=2", TSO A=2 1/2", H1=1/8", H2=3/8" AND H3=5/8".


----------



## OhioJohn (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

Let me know if you need any more measurements.


----------



## mftfarmer (Feb 12, 2018)

I am interested in how you solved this problem. I am in a similar situation. Can you help?


----------



## OhioJohn (Dec 29, 2017)

I built this









I set the heights and depths from the table above. Works great!

12mm Bar - McMaster Carr - Epoxied in place
1/2-20 Tap & 1/2-20 All-Thread - Home Depot

Ran tap halfway through the block, then ran all thread in until bound.

Nice, tight & parallel!


----------



## jniphone (Mar 30, 2018)

Excellent job! Can you zoom in or show the back side? Can't quite conceptualize it. I have to build the same type of extension for mine. Thanks!


----------



## Sandon (Jan 31, 2014)

I too would be appreciative of a closer picture of the back. You seem to have done an excellent solution. Thank you.


----------



## PatA (May 16, 2019)

I realize this is a year+ old now but is it possible to get additional views, I don't follow how the threaded rods are working.


----------

